# Expats need work



## sbmclean (Sep 24, 2009)

As an expat living in Portugal, I was unable to find work. So I kept my job on cruise ships. International work, and when my contract is finished I return to and live in the beautiful Algarve. It has worked for me. If anyone is interested in help learning about getting a cruise ship job, look on our website. I offer free advice and assistance as community service for Algarve residents and expats andreiasalgarve com


----------



## Jon-Algarve (Nov 26, 2009)

*Cruise ship jobs*

Hi,

Read your post with interest. I am very keen for advice and help in securing a cruise ship position. Your help would be greatly appreciated.
Best regards Jon


----------



## Cherrrryblossom (Nov 27, 2009)

sbmclean said:


> As an expat living in Portugal, I was unable to find work. So I kept my job on cruise ships. International work, and when my contract is finished I return to and live in the beautiful Algarve. It has worked for me. If anyone is interested in help learning about getting a cruise ship job, look on our website. I offer free advice and assistance as community service for Algarve residents and expats andreiasalgarve com


I can't open your website?? It says it has been removed?


----------

